# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Εδώ δοκιμάστε διάφορες λειτουργίες >  photobucket Δημοσιευση μονο μιας φωτογραφιας

## HarrisC

Ξερει καποιος να μου πει ,ποιο λινκ -Photobucket η με ποιο τροπο τελος παντων δημοσιευουμε φωτο απο το photobucket , αφου εχουμε εγγραφει, και αυτος που θα δει την φωτο , θα δει μονο την φωτο του λινκ και οχι ολη τη συλλογη απο τις 100 φωτογραφιες που πιθανον να εχω στο phοτοbucket

----------


## stephan

Με το τελευταίο από τα λινκ, αυτό που γράφει δίπλα IMG

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα! Χαρη. 

Δωσε μου ενα λεπτακι να ανεβασω τον τροπο, με φωτογραφιες αναλυτικα.

----------


## lagreco69

Στο photobucket κανουμε copy-paste τον κωδικο IMG.



Μετα στο post που θελουμε να ανεβασουμε την φωτογραφια, παταμε το κυκλωμενο εικονιδιο. 



Θα βγει ενα μικρο παραθυρακι. εκει επιλεγουμε (From UPL). 



Βαζουμε με copy-paste τον κωδικο IMG μεσα στο πλασιο και ξε-κλικαρουμε το κουτακι που γραφει (Retrieve remote file and reference locally). 



Με αυτον τον τροπο η φωτογραφια που ανεβαζουμε, δεν θα ακολουθησει το link του photobucket και δεν θα ειναι ορατα τα υπολοιπα αλμπουμς μας.

----------


## HarrisC

Πατησα το insert image ,εκανα paste λινκ αλλα δεν ζητησε η μαλλον δεν υπηρχε κουτακι να ξεκλικαρω το κουτακι που γραφει 
Retrieve remote file and reference locally.Παντως και ετσι νομιζω Δημητρη οτι ειναι ενταξει.Εγκρινεις ?? οκ??

----------


## lagreco69

Πανεμορφα!!! ειναι, να τα χαιρεσαι!!! 

Σε εμενα υπαρχει. αλλα δεν πιανει πια.  ::

----------


## HarrisC

φχαριστω Δημητρη,περισυνες ειναι οι φωτο της δοκιμης

----------


## lagreco69

Παμε παλι.  :Happy: 

Στο  photobucket εκει που γραφει (User Settings). 



Μετα εκει που γραφει (Personal information) και μετα (Albums). 



Εκει ξε-κλικαρουμε το κουτακι που γραφει διπλα, (link back to albums). 

 

Με αυτο τον τροπο δεν ειναι πια ενεργες οι φωτογραφιες που ποσταρουμε και δεν οδηγουν σε κανενα Album.

----------


## olga

Δηλαδή αν κλικάρω το  link back to albums δεν θα φαινοντε εδω οι φωτογραφίες που εχω ανεβάσει? Ή δεν θα φαίνοντε οι υπόλοιπες? δεν καταλαβα...

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα! Ολγα. 

Οσες εχεις ηδη ποσταρει θα φαινονται. δεν αλλαξει κατι σε αυτο. 

Απλα οι φωτογραφιες που θα ποσταρεις απο την στιγμη που θα το ξε-κλικαρεις. δεν θα λειτουργουν σαν link και δεν θα επιτρεπουν κλικαροντας, την καθε φωτογραφια να οδηγει στο photobucket.

----------


## johnakos32

> Δηλαδή αν κλικάρω το  link back to albums δεν θα φαινοντε εδω οι φωτογραφίες που εχω ανεβάσει? Ή δεν θα φαίνοντε οι υπόλοιπες? δεν καταλαβα...


Δεν θα μπορει ο οποιοσδήποτε να δει παραπανω φωτογραφιες απο αυτη την συγκεκριμενη που μοιαραζεσαι μαζι μας , μπορει ας πουμε να εχεις κατι προσωπικο ετσι με αυτον τον τροπο δεν θα φανει.

----------


## HarrisC

Δημητρη,τοκανα .Ξεκλικαρα στο προφιλ μου το link back to album.Παω και στο εικονιδιο insert image[IMG]


[/IMG]
οκ??( Περισυνη φωτο)

----------


## lagreco69

Μια χαρα! ειναι τωρα Χαρη.

----------


## olga

Ναι παιδιά τωρα κατάλαβα! Αρα Δημητρη ξεκλικαρω....
και θα παρω το link απο κει που λεει IMG? συνηθως εκανα το direct

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## lagreco69

Ετσι ακριβως. 

Παντα με το IMG ποσταρω εγω. 

Τι κουκλακια ειναι αυτα βρε Ολγα? 

Να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!

----------


## olga

Συντομα θα γινει παρουσίαση των νεων μας μικρών! 

Επιπλέον ηθελα να ρωτήσω, υπάρχει κάποιος τροπος να φαίνονται μικρότερες οι φωτογραφίες? Στο προηγούμενο site που ανεβαζα ειχε επιλογη, εδω ομως δεν εχω βρει κατι.

----------


## johnakos32

Πανεμορφα λιζαρντακια Αυγη ! να τα χαιρεσται!

----------


## lagreco69

> Συντομα θα γινει παρουσίαση των νεων μας μικρών!


Με το καλο!! 





> Επιπλέον ηθελα να ρωτήσω, υπάρχει κάποιος τροπος να φαίνονται μικρότερες οι φωτογραφίες? Στο προηγούμενο site που ανεβαζα ειχε επιλογη, εδω ομως δεν εχω βρει κατι.


Παμε photobucket εκει που γραφει (User Settings). 



Μετα εκει που γραφει (Personal information) και μετα (Albums). 





Παταμε το μπλε link κατω απο εκει που γραφει (Upload Options) "Customize Upload Options". 



Και στο παραθυρο που μας βγαζει, επιλεγουμε το μεγεθος των φωτογραφιων που θελουμε.

----------


## olga

[IMG][/IMG]

Αυτη ειναι η προηγουμενη που ανεβασα, μετατρεπεται και αυτη ή όποια αλλη ανεβασω απο δω και περα θα ειναι μικρότερη?

----------


## olga

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## lagreco69

Απο εδω και περα.

----------


## olga

Ναι ανέβασα ξανα και όντως έχεις δίκιο! Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## Georgianna

test
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## cris



----------


## cris



----------

